# الصابون السائل والصابون العادى



## bilya (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


انا اصنع الصابون السائل في منزلي بكميه قليله وهي 

1- 1ك سلفونيك
2- 1/2 ك سليكات
3- عجينة الصابون
4- 8 لتر ماء


لكن المشكله انه بيكلكع


للاسف لما رحت اجيب تكسابون الراجل اعطاني عجينة الصابون

ولاني مش عارفه ايه هو التكسابون وشكله ايه؟؟؟؟؟

اتخدعت واخدت عجينة الصابون بس جربتها بس الصابون بيكلكع

ولاني مش مهندسه وبحب التجارب دائما ونفسي اتاجر في الصابون والصابون السائل

بتمنى ان تفيدوني في هذا الموضوع وتقوولي

ايه اللي يخلي الصابون متماسك زي الشامبو والشاور جل

بس ارجو اسماء تجاريه الراجل يفهمها وصور تعرفني شكل الحاجات دي عشان ماتخدعش تاني


وارجوا تقولولي على تركيبة الصابون العادي


مع العلم انا بعمل التجارب دي في المنزل وبكميات قليله

واتمنى تنجح معايا واعملها بكميات كبيره للتجاره فيها


ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم ساعدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووني

:80:


ارجوا الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## heba elhossiny (3 يناير 2013)

المنتدى فيه اكتر من موضوع بيتكلم عن صناعة الصابون السائل 
بس انا مش عارفه احطلك اللنك لان لسه مشاركاتى قليله 
فيه موضوع مثبت وى موضوع فى صفحة15
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## bilya (8 فبراير 2013)

heba elhossiny قال:


> المنتدى فيه اكتر من موضوع بيتكلم عن صناعة الصابون السائل
> بس انا مش عارفه احطلك اللنك لان لسه مشاركاتى قليله
> فيه موضوع مثبت وى موضوع فى صفحة15
> ربنا يوفقك




جزاكي الله خيرا اختي على الرد


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

bilya قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا اختي على الرد


ربنا يوفقك...
القسم مليان اساتذه وعباقره بس لازم انت تجربى بنفسك وعلى فكره كل الطرق ومع انها مختلفه صحيحه بس انتى تختارى 
المهم هو دة رابط الموضوع وهو بتاع المهندس المهدى يعنى أقرائيه كويس وان شاء الله هاتستفيدى كتير 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng135957/
*وربنا يوفقك


----------

